# Seoul images.



## kevinwang (Mar 20, 2007)

Why did the same pics post again and again? sir, please bring your own work here. Thanks!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*hmm..*



kevinwang said:


> Why did the same pics post again and again? sir, please bring your own work here. Thanks!



If u're bothered with the SAME pics, sorry, but......
I guess many pics out of my thread r brand-new to SSC users,, so I posted them..
maybe altough u chinese guy r familiar with Korean pics, but many people out of Asia r unfamiliar with Korea scenes,, I think.. so those r worth it. 
anyway, I made this thread in hopes that just a person can enjoy the korean pics with me.. that's all.. 

btw,, thanks for your interest in this thread.. see ya.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*around Jongro street in old downtown,*

Jongro street surroundings, with Cheonggye stream, Insa-dong, Samcheong-dong and so on..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*around Myeong-dong, in old downtown..*

Myeong-dong (Myoung-dong) surroundings, with Namdaemun gate.




























































































around Dongdaemun market shot,


----------



## deli (Dec 12, 2004)

Like the colour of the city!! so lively & lovely.....


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I see some non-koreans there? Are there a substanital amount of foreigners in South Korea? Does South Korea receive refugees or admit asylum-seekers?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks, guys... 


to Adams3 ;
Yeah,, there r so many foreigners in korea these days,,
maybe from 1990s, foreigners had grown so fast here,, 
and now, it is expected that the number of them will go up to almost one million in this year. 

and I guess the men in the potograph r the islamic foreign workers or so..
their faces are common part of the downtown scene as well as western and asian foreigners,,.


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> thanks, guys...
> 
> 
> to Adams3 ;
> ...


Interesting. So which nationalities are the most common in South Korea? Do you receive Somali, Afghan and other refugees?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

nice pics, impressive.
I actually went to Seoul once, but wasn't very impressed. But it looks like Seoul has changed a lot since my last visit, I am looking forward to my next visit


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Adams3 said:


> Interesting. So which nationalities are the most common in South Korea? Do you receive Somali, Afghan and other refugees?



well, I don't know exactly about foreigners,, but i 've heard the refugees are rare here,, maybe for Somali and Afghan people, Europe may be closer and more available for the political asylum ... on the contrary, there r so many north korean refugees here,, for the nation's situation,.. as soon as north korean people come into korea, they get korean nationality and become korea citizen..

and,, as foreign workers,, there r various nationalities from asia and middle east,,.. 
thanks, man..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Sen said:


> nice pics, impressive.
> I actually went to Seoul once, but wasn't very impressed. But it looks like Seoul has changed a lot since my last visit, I am looking forward to my next visit


thanks, guy.

yeah,, i've heard many tourists are not satisfied with korea as tourist attraction, while other many foreigners are impressed and inspired.. well, i think korea is very vibrant and has exoctic and growing culture, - koreans call it 'dynamic',, but i believe,, the inner korean attraction is hard to approach for foreigners,, so attraction for tourist are quite insufficient... 

above all, as every other city,, seoul has both cool and ugly sides,, in some aspect,, seoul's appearance and tourist goods may not meet the expectation of some tourists... well,, I think,, everything will be improved.. 

anyway,, chinese growth in every side is remarkably fast,, that's enviable, .. thanks..


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

I like these photos. Lively and vivid. Reminded me of Tokyo.
I see in 20 decades, East Asia will be quite developed and super-modern no worse even above US and Europe.


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

duskdawn said:


> I like these photos. Lively and vivid. Reminded me of Tokyo.
> I see in 20 decades, East Asia will be quite developed and super-modern no worse even above US and Europe.


20 decades? You are crazy! It will take much less than that.


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

great pictures ! more pics !


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great shots!!!! Just downloaded a building in Seoul for sim city.... As always check out the sim city forum link on my signature!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Mussoda said:


> If u're bothered with the SAME pics, sorry, but......
> I guess many pics out of my thread r brand-new to SSC users,, so I posted them..
> maybe altough u chinese guy r familiar with Korean pics, but many people out of Asia r unfamiliar with Korea scenes,, I think.. so those r worth it.
> anyway, I made this thread in hopes that just a person can enjoy the korean pics with me.. that's all..
> ...


Like you said, some pictures are shown in here on SCC many times again and asain, but most of them are recent brand-new pictures.
cause I can find and see the new-built central postal office in old downtown in Seoul in this picture.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks, guys.. 




citypia said:


> Like you said, some pictures are shown in here on SCC many times again and asain, but most of them are recent brand-new pictures.
> cause I can find and see the new-built central postal office in old downtown in Seoul in this picture.


thanks, citypia. 
you've got the key point,..  

btw,, i saw the pic of the new postal office after the completion for the first time.. it looks like someone strips off his pants.. lol... quite unique design.. thanks for the pic..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*emerging Yongsan,*

Yongsan - newly emerging place which is located at the south of Namsan... now being redeveloped.

Yongsan station. 
(it has entertainment multiplex and department store and so on)




































Yongsan CGV - movie theater multiplex. within Yongsan station.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yongsan, again.*

Yongsan skyline booming up..








































































Yongsan station, again.

















































































Yeoido island view from Yongsan.


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Very impressive. 
The city is growing and changing itself so fast, and I think it's the second or third attractive city in Asia next to Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Farean said:


> Nice Pics!!
> 
> is Seoul pronounce Se-yol, Sail, or Soul?



ah, yeah, 
Seoul is made of seo + ul ,, 
originally means,, seo ; head, center (or east, new), ul ; plain, field, or city (??)
so, Seoul means 'capital'... 

and pronouce like 'sir + wool' but pull out the 'r' sound, then u can pronounce the word almost exactly.. 

very thanks, guy...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Mok-dong, southwest of Han river


















(credit to 'Sudogwon simin' at dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Mapo, west of old downtown.









Hongdae ipgu. - front town of Hongik univ. 








(bottom pic's credit to 'Dalttanun toki' photographer)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

'Samsung town', Seocho-gu.
it's main office of Samsung group.. including Samsung electronics.. 
it's going to be the headquarters of Samsung in the future..


















the tallest building is over 220m. i've heard..

u can find the construction site in the following pic..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

more Samsung town pics..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Seocho-gu, Gangnam.

buildings named 'Acro Vista'


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome the updated pics ! Seoul looks so beautiful !


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

cmoonflyer said:


> Awesome the updated pics ! Seoul looks so beautiful !


thanks, guy..
i've got a little bit better pics.. 
i go on...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Cheongdam-dong, Gangnam's Luxury part.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

more...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

old downtown again.









from northeast


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Cheonggye stream again,, old downtown.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Ssamzi-gil, Insa-dong, old downtown.




































i'm posting a series of images of Seoul,, randomly..
today's posting ends up to here,, 
thanks..


----------



## davieb55 (Jan 29, 2006)

Love how people, especially older rich people, think it's OK to park on the sidewalk! Check out the cars in front of the luxury stores. Probably nearly ran over a pedestrian doing so!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

davieb55 said:


> Love how people, especially older rich people, think it's OK to park on the sidewalk! Check out the cars in front of the luxury stores. Probably nearly ran over a pedestrian doing so!


yeah,, that's a real problem.. of this city.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

near Teheran-ro


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Cheongdam-dong, Gangnam


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Cheongdam-dong is famous for luxury shopping town..


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

It is very good. Looks really nice. Does Seoul have a campaign to make the city greener by planting trees?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Adams3 said:


> It is very good. Looks really nice. Does Seoul have a campaign to make the city greener by planting trees?


yeah, i've heard there r some efforts to make city greener,, but i donno exactly the campaign plan.. frankly, many citizens think..this city needs more green color though.. 

thanks again, Adams3..


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

Wonderful pics! I think seoul is special in the fact that there are so many mountains and hills (although Busan, S.Korea's second largest city has more). In almost every picture, you can see a mountain in the background.

Seoul's future is great, especially since the government recently lifted the height limit imposed on buildings. IMO, the city is in need of some supertall landmarks and given time, Seoul will surely become one of the skyscraper capitals of the world. 


Mussoda said:


>





Mussoda said:


>


Whoa, I've never seen this tower before. Is it new? Anyone know the name and function? (looks like a office/retail building)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks, guys.



Strifedaniel said:


> Whoa, I've never seen this tower before. Is it new? Anyone know the name and function? (looks like a office/retail building)


thanks question.. ^.^

it's 'Techno mart', an electronics goods shopping center..  
(of course, it has also venture business offices and other shopping malls..)
for some time, it was a tallest building around there, Gwangjin-gu (eastmost part of northern seoul) but not now.. it's almost ten years old.. 

i'll post some pics on it..


----------



## Chau (Jan 18, 2007)

Seoul looks very nice and clean, but by night it is contributing a lot to global warming,


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Chau said:


> Seoul looks very nice and clean, but by night it is contributing a lot to global warming,


lol.. u funny...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

here, I've found more pics of Techno mart.
i hope u enjoy them..




























..


----------



## arayo (May 5, 2005)

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, this building is very interesting to me
It looks considerably tall and very techno like  
I like! 
I will have to visit that this summer when I go to Seoul. Will take a lot of pictures to bring back


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

wow.. i remeber the techno mart!! i went there with my mom's friend.. hm it was actually my first time for visiting seoul in my memory (well when i was 7 or so, i went to seoul but i don't have a clear vivid memory for that... so i call 2nd visit as a 1st visit!!) so gorgeous.. it was pretty amazing tower.. inside was full of interesting stuffs.. I and my mom's friend's son enjoyed a lot of events there


----------



## Joshua_du (May 13, 2007)

*漢城*

想不到南朝鮮的都城漢城這麽美麗哦Nice,thank u for sharing


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

LOOKS AMAZING!!! SO ADVANCED LOOKING.

it looks so chaotic yet very well organized =)


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Lovely city and quite huge.


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

What a beautiful city. At night it seems very live too


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for all the good replies,,, men.  



Donkie said:


> @ Donkie


I think the first pic is Nonhyeon-ro. isn't it? 
maybe, it's sunday or so.,, cuz no rush there .. :lol: 
btw, thanks good new pics, guy.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Those pictures look great!


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

old downtown pics







































Yoeido





























Jamsil


----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

very impressive but the construction of all these roads surrounding the Namdaemun temple has really been a bad idea.


----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

very impressive but the construction of all these roads surrounding the Namdaemun temple has really been a bad idea.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

@ Bori427 

thanks, guy.


@ Donkie

wow,, amazing pics.. they r really talented photographers..! 
thanks for sharing.. :lol: :cheers: 


@ Rem

hey, guy... Namdaemun is not 'temple'  
it is an old castle's gate.. 
in some aspects, it is similar with the Arc de Triomphe in Paris,, but,
originally, it had left-right winged walls beside the gate.. but 1 century ago they are removed.. and just the gate remained..
thanks for ur interests..

..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks to Donkie, i've known a good photographer.
I'm posting more pics of 'PHOTOMECA'.. 
really eager for that.. i am..
(how about that, Donkie ?  )


COEX, Samsung-dong


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

more pics of Namdaemun surroundings, old downtown.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Amazing quality of the pictures, it's just a pleasure to look at them


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

allow me to post some cool pictures

Jongno Tower, one of recognizable towers in Seoul






























Jamsil Lotte Castle Gold


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks, guys..



skyscrapercity said:


> allow me to post some cool pictures
> Jongno Tower, one of recognizable towers in Seoul


thanks good pics.. 
especially, the first pic of Jongro tower is some old one but nice angle taken,,,, from the bottom side to the top lounge part..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

i post some good panoramic views. 









*scroll ------------>>*
Seongdong-gu and Gwangjin-gu.. east part of northern Seoul..

another pic.








*you should scroll ------------>>*

northeastern Seoul, (or east part of northern Seoul,) exactly, most views of this pic contain just "south part of northeastern Seoul" 
this city is...quite widespread,, 
u could scrutinize the slice view of Gangnam and Han river in the left part of the pic and downtown around Namsan in the middle of the pic.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ Masssive and Dazzling!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

amazing city~!!!!!


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

Mussoda said:


> thanks to Donkie, i've known a good photographer.
> I'm posting more pics of 'PHOTOMECA'..
> really eager for that.. i am..
> (how about that, Donkie ?  )


*thx for sharing. you've really been a big help  *


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

*GUNDAE*




























*BORAME*


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

*COEX AROUND*


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

COEX area looks nice.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

^^ today's banner!

another slew of incredible pictures of Seoul :cheers: 
To me, namdaemun area is the symbol of Seoul and dynamic Korea. It was amusing how that French guy misinterpreted it as a temple that was cut off with roads on all sides :lol: . But then again, I would probably think that way too if I was non east asian.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks, guys.. 



Donkie said:


> *thx for sharing. you've really been a big help  *



wow,,Donkie 
those r another good photographers's.. 'eaan'.. 
thanks,,


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(edited)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Strifedaniel said:


> But then again, I would probably think that way too if I was non east asian.


u r right..
many of them outside EAsia often misunderstand that..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

How old is Seoul from now on ?... (years)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

these pics r just for taking a break..

.
here Seoul's green 
>> Olympic Park, Jamsil area








(credit to tajo66)









(credit to 'Joung Se Hwan')


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

nazrey said:


> How old is Seoul from now on ?... (years)


oh, thanks question.. 

Seoul is too old to say its history exactly..,,. (it's not just a boast,, )

it has been capital of Korea for more 600 years..
but it's just 'capital history'..
for hundreds years before it became the capital of this country, it had been a locally centeral city of the area,, (it named 'Yangju')

furthermore, a certain zone in the south of Han river had been the capital of ancient local country, 'Baek-jeh' for hundreds years..
so generally this city is old more than 2,000 years... 

thanks..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

well...THANX!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

nazrey said:


> well...THANX!


yep.. thanks.

i've also enjoyed your Malaysian threads.. 
ur country also looks like a culturally rich country in the SE Asia.. 
including many architecures which contain traditional beauties as well as modern ones..
those made me more and more curious about there.
thxs.:cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

another pic of Jamsil.
-- twin type of monuments in Olympic Park,,








in winter


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(edited)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

i like train.








(credit to 'joung se hwan')

'Eungbong' hill. 
it's rural type of pic.. but actually it is surrounded by many sub-downtowns.


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

strong pics


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

Ginza said:


> strong pics


yup. thx Ginza 














































well.. bonus !


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

WOW - THANKS FOR ALL THE PHOTOS. FOR A THIRD WORLD CITY, SEOUL LOOKS PRETTY ADVANCES. I AM IMPRESSED.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Marco Polo said:


> WOW - THANKS FOR ALL THE PHOTOS. FOR A THIRD WORLD CITY, SEOUL LOOKS PRETTY ADVANCES. I AM IMPRESSED.


is this a joke? 

If not, then some Economy 101 is needed. Have a snoop around the World Salaries website. Seoul and Korea offer in fact one of the best - if not the best - standard of living worldwide.

No wonder the city looks good!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Donkie,, 
those HDR pics, really strong colored pics..  
thanks..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

in the last pic..
a soldier carrying her bag,
and a girl hugging her boy from behind,,

really korean guy and girl... lol.. :lol:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

princeofseoul said:


> is this a joke?
> 
> If not, then some Economy 101 is needed. Have a snoop around the World Salaries website. Seoul and Korea offer in fact one of the best - if not the best - standard of living worldwide.
> 
> No wonder the city looks good!


hey, princeofseoul..
thanks, reply..

maybe, many of European don't know well about Korea..
IMO we have developed while they weren't aware of anything,..
and we'll keep going while they won't be aware of that.. :lol: 

frankly, korean cityscapes are not as good and advanced as our economy,..
this country has neglected that aspect... cityscape and city designs.. 
in that point, that's our fault...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ah,, princeofseoul..

i have a question of you.
so i did a post in your thread.. 

very thanks if u answer that..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm posting a series of pics again.. thanks.


Mokdong, southwest part of seoul.








(credit to 'su')


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

some buildings in DMC, Sang-am-dong, west part of northern seoul..
it's newly constructed CBD..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Trutec building, Sang-am-dong DMC


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Marco Polo said:


> WOW - THANKS FOR ALL THE PHOTOS. FOR A THIRD WORLD CITY, SEOUL LOOKS PRETTY ADVANCES. I AM IMPRESSED.



Tsk tsk tsk, where have you been all these years? Korea is already a developed country.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks, guy.. :yes: 


I go on,,.

It's National Museum of Korea, Yongsan-gu, south of old downtown..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

one more, outside of Museum,








(pic from cityglance.org)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

photographing at 'Yongsan Family Park' ..


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

^ Wah. . . Very grand(Museum). Love it.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks. 


old downtown panorama.. .. no highrise owing to height restriction.. 








(credit to 'Do-si-in')
Scroll -->

this typical scene is view from namsan tower,, (now named 'N-Seoul Tower') on the top of Mt. Namsan,


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

N-Seoul Tower


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(these three pics by 'Do-si-in')


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

old downtown again,,









(credit to williamearl @ flickr)
Jong-ro street









Sunwha-dong









(credit of this pic to 'McWoofer' photographer)
you can see the Government building in the pic.









a bank , Jong-ro street


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Insa-dong, old downtown,.. it's culture town,.

















(2nd pic credit to 'eaan')


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

old downtown CBD, near Myeong-dong,









and underground shopping street.








(these two pics by 'princeofseoul' from his korean forum threads..thanks,.)


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Mussoda you are making this thread thrive! Superb photos.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks, duskdawn,,^^ 


..


'Samsung town' under construciton, Gangnam,, 

















(two pics credit to williamearl @ flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.

Yongsan skyline,, on booming,.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.

Munrae-dong, southwest part of Seoul,.








.
.

Techno-mart 2nd, Shindorim (New Dorim), southwest part, too.

















(credit to 'Busanin')


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.
.








cross section near railway station, Cheong-ryang-ri, east of old donwtown, 









(credit to 'Cocoon')
a bike on Jamsu-gyo, double deck bridge over Han river,.









Dong-dae-mun area,,..(credit to corean @ flickr)
.
.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.
.

















Mok-dong night scene,.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.
.



























luxury shops in Cheongdam-dong, Gangnam,.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.
.













































alleys and restaurants, (credit to pepto abysmal_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.
.
vertigo,..








(credit to 'kiman', dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(deleted)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

let's turn page next.. sorry.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Seoul World Cup Stadium, in Sang-am-dong, westmost part of northern Seoul. 
so called 'Sang-am stadium'


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Sang-am DMC, which is a newly being built CBD for digital and media industries, is located near Sang-am Stadium, in Sang-am-dong. 
now a part of DMC shows its appearance..(DMC means 'Digital Media City') 













































(all the pics by Mr-Lee _ daumcafe.skyscrapers)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(all the pics by Mr-Lee _ daumcafe.skyscrapers)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(all the pics by Mr-Lee _ daumcafe.skyscrapers)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Pantech main office. in the east end of Sang-am DMC area








(pic from ImCK _ blog)


----------



## choiboy (Aug 22, 2007)

cam somebody please post pictures of the I-Park mall and it has to be INSIDE. you can put outside pictures but i want the inside. im dying to see what it looks like


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

hi, choiboy.. lol.. but your ask is some hard in a sense.. 
I don't know which thing your interest is among the too various sections of shops there..
but i hope these sample pics will help you - musical instruments shops.. of I-Park Mall, Yongsan.














































(pics from AVING)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(pics from AVING)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(pics from AVING)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

another pics..
interior design and furniture shops.









food court - 'Park Deli'








(pics from hyojin555. naver blog)


I wait another good pics of the mall inside can be posted here by anyone.... thanks.


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

I think Koreans are beautiful people !
and Seoul is beautiful!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks,, maayan !!


----------



## maxxam80 (Apr 6, 2003)

I think Koreans are beautiful people !
and Seoul is beautiful!


----------



## Mistral1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great shots! I love Seoul, it has changed quite a lot since I lived there in 1990-91!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Mussoda said:


> Seoul World Cup Stadium, in Sang-am-dong, westmost part of northern Seoul.
> so called 'Sang-am stadium'



Awesome pictures Mussoda. Especially this one is one of my most favorites


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

wow.. thanks a lot for good comments.. guys!!


----------



## PakoNDVillage (Aug 6, 2007)

damn... I wanna visit now!!! Looks like a freakin awesome place to visit.


----------



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

xiao韩民国。 good !!!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Lots of stunning Seoul pics here


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^ hi, citypia.. 

i'll post another set of pics ^.^


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

what is the korean name for HSBC? (the bank?) what does it mean?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

yep. bank..
hongkong-shanghai bank... it operates in korea also..


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

cool


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeoido Island,.

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning.............very modern city


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

amazing city


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Extraordinary City


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanx, guys... 

more seoul pix, here



































(by brandon_flickr)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

"Boutique Monaco", near subway station 'Gangnam-yeok', seoul,..


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I love the street pics! Please continue posting!


----------



## amersfoort128812 (Nov 12, 2007)

around Namsan ('South mountain') too.
(You can see Gangnam area in Background ) (quote)
______________________________________________

nice view with the hills between the city!, looks awesome!!!

btw, my parents went there last year, very great stuff at least of what i've seen!!! 
next year im going to...


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

The Boutique looks grest : DD

They're going to plant trees or something in the "box" things right


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanx,, guys,; good replies.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

...


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I love the highrises in the right corner of the gangnam area. Great pictures as always dude


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanx, alitezar, very glad to see u.
and thanx Dolphin27 too...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

I've got a series of pix around Gangnam-daero, newly rising office town road at Gangnam area,..

first, let's see the map.
you can see the purple line, which mark the Gangnam-daero(or Gangnam Street) and remember that it's different from Tehran Street... The Two streets cross each other at Gangnam Subway Station crossroads.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

now, let's see the pix by the same photographer from the previous page, City_maker(Happycity) from jennyhouse
you'll tour from the south, Yangjae area, to the north, Nonhyeon area (Gyobo tower)

first, Yangjae station surroundings.. 


























(by City_maker(Happycity) @ jennyhouse)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

now, let's go to north
.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Bang Bang crossroads
.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

buildings
.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

now, Gangnam subway station area.
.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

at Gangnam subway station area,,
looking east, you can see Tehran street..
.........

looking west, can see Boutique Monaco, newly being built there.
.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Samsung Town (office group) also near Gangnam station 
.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

waling north again. toward Nonhyeon station area
.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

CGV, local cineplex.

















(by City_maker(Happycity) @ jennyhouse)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

looking backward again.



































(by City_maker(Happycity) @ jennyhouse)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

toward north again..

Gyobo Tower, the red-bricked building


























(by City_maker(Happycity) @ jennyhouse)

OK, up to here,, Hope u nice tour... thanx.


----------

